# Coronet Alliance



## Dany (Jul 17, 2020)

This quite rare Coronet box camera brings a lot of unanswered questions to a camera collector
It was made in France, probably by a company called Tiranty
Tiranty made a number of cheap cameras licensed from the British firm Coronet
The period of production is uncertain.
Why this name "Alliance" and the two flags on the front plate ? . Was it to commemorate a commercial  deal between the two companies  or an agreement between the two countries?
I made some searches. It seems that nobody knows anymore.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice looking box.  I remember my dad having something similar when I was a kid.  Can't remember the make tho.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 17, 2020)

Two things I do not like, linking and wiki (it's actually Fandom).  Someone let me know if I have to remove it.  Here is a page showing that the French made the camera after WWII after acquiring from England.

Tiranty Box Cameras (Coronet)


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> Two things I do not like, linking and wiki (it's actually Fandom).  Someone let me know if I have to remove it.  Here is a page showing that the French made the camera after WWII after acquiring from England.
> 
> Tiranty Box Cameras (Coronet)



Good Google-Fu you have, Grasshopper.


----------



## Dany (Jul 18, 2020)

When I started to collect, box cameras were snubbed by a majority of amateurs and could be obtained for ridiculous prices.
This is no longer the case today.
At the time, I could consequently acquire many box cameras
Here is another device from my collection signed Coronet and made in France ("eclair" means flash of lighting)


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nice pieces Dany.


----------

